# been together since i was 16 :D



## mrswoods

ok we havent been married for 10 years, but we have been together for 10 years and married for 5 years. we have 2 gorgeous kids,
im now 26 and me and my hubby are still as much in love as we where when we first got together, i still get butterflys and i miss him when he goes to work.
and id just like to point out that getting married young or finding your partner when you are young doesnt always end in failour.
we have never broken up, hardly ever argue (ok we bicker sometimes but thats healthy lol)

we havent had it easy we have been threw alot together, my husband got made redundant and we went bankrupt and lost our home and our car, having to move into my mums spare bedroom with our 2 children and live there for 18 months all 4 of us in the one room with all our belongings 
then finally having to move into a house with nothing at all, at this point my huband had just got a job so we were not entitled to any grants to do up our new house or buy furniter, and the house was in a terrible state with no flooring ect
but we stayed strong and pulled threw the bad times

i think the secret to our happy marrage trust, and being able to talk to each other properly and compromise


----------

